# Delimma - Woodstorage Area or Golf Simulator and couch



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Good morning! I just built a really cool woodshop. It's finished and I'm moving tools and everything in! It's a big woodshop and is fully dedicated. I also have a love for golf. And, I have a golf simulator. I built a 12' x 16' extension on the back of the woodshop to house simulator and a couch for relaxing and such. But, now I'm thinking about more wood storage and even though I desperately want this simulator in my shop…I just don't know if it's a good idea to have simulator and couch. I could really use that area for wood storage.

I do have a 7' wood cart that houses lots of lumber. But, I definitely need more. Maybe there's an option for both? LOL…

Here's a pic of the area:


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Definitely go with more wood storage! I like a little golf now and then too but wood storage (especially after you start drying your own) can take up a lot of space. I've played in a couple simulators and the experience of being outside and walking really makes it most enjoyable for me. I know the playing season can be short here in OH (had to look up where West Portsmouth was, on the opposite end of the state from me) but I still Gert out when I can.


----------



## avsmusic1 (Jul 10, 2016)

Where are you located?
I would guess you can be more flexible with where you store your wood than where the simulator is located, no?


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

That area looks to me like a perfect spray booth. Add an exhaust fan. Wood can be stored somewhere else ;-)
Just my opinion, anyway…


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh, and get building something - your shop is WAY too clean!!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

You need to get your priorities straight! 
There's no room for golf in woodworking. 
Maybe just hang an 85" flat screen and watch golf while woodworking…


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 27, 2016)

I personally would make it a golf simulator. I know how much I love golf and how much I love woodworking…but when it boils down to it golf trumps woodworking. There seems to be plenty of space in the shop for extra wood storage, so use that room for what you made it for!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Solutions to your dilemma:

1.) Use a portion of your 3-car garage that you just vacated.

2.) Stick with plan A and use that space you've dedicated in your shop. This is something that you desperately wanted to have and even planned for it. See if it's possible to add space by having only one table saw, getting a folding type cart for your miter saw and using the walls and ceiling for some wood storage. Figure out a shop layout that consolidates your space to make room for extra storage.

3.) Build a structure exclusively for wood storage. A lean to shed of some kind behind the workshop.

4.) Build a new structure exclusively for your golf simulator. Be certain to include space for a pool table, hot tub and wet bar.*

*This option will require the advice of a good attorney as chances are your wife will file for divorce. ;^)


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hahahaha! Yeah, I'm still not used to the space and cleanliness. @avsmusic1, I can be much more flexible with wood storage than I can with simulator. I have a retractable simulator impact screen that comes from ceiling, so all my electric for that and for projector have been properly placed. I just wanted a place to relax, build ideas, hit some golf balls, and then wood work in my main space. I hate to say this, but I don't think I built my shop big enough…LOL!


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

@Ripper70, dude that is funny! My wife was supportive of this venture…turning 40 has really taken its toll on me and my mid-life crisis. I've only been woodworking for 2 years, and I'm ate up with it. I think I have as much fun buying stuff as I do building stuff. I think your No. 2 solution sounds like a great option. But, I wanted to get opinions from the experts of LJ! It truly helps!

P.S. My wife does not like the idea of a couch, a golf simulator, a tv, and a woodshop all in one. She said she'd never see me. lol. So, another structure would almost certainly end bad for me.


----------



## scottw2960 (Sep 8, 2017)

It will never be big enough jay..I remember working in unbelievable small areas and saying, "id be happy in a 12×16" 
That goal post keeps moving..
your a smart guy and will make a good decision I'm sure..You have to suit yourself..


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> I think I have as much fun buying stuff as I do building stuff.
> 
> - Jay39


I think that probably applies to several of us on here!


----------



## ThistleDown (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow Jay, that looks awesome. My shop looked like that once, only once. LOL You need more stuff and sawdust everywhere and a clean path to get around all the extra stuff and…

As far as golf in the shop? If you have the room, which you shouldn't, see above, go for it. It is your play pen. Get some Visqueen to put over the opening to protect it from the dust. But, I do like the idea of the 85" flat screen. Better to watch Browns, or Steelers or Packers games on. GO PACK!


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

Looks like plenty of space above the windows and below any tools for lumber storage. Also looks like you could use a few additional tables and benches. Each is an opportunity for under bench storage.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Golf is bad enough. Why would anyone want to "simulate" it??? Next you'll be calling it a "sport"....


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Jay, a compromise is needed here. Store lumber on both sides of that extension but keep the center clear for the simulator. Forget the couch you lazy bumb, you don't need to sit down between shots!


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I can't believe this is being asked.


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

LOL…responses are pretty awesome. It's a true dilemma for me. I want to hit golf balls in the winter time. And, I have the simulator…just not put up yet. The entire reason I built that extension was for the simulator. But, I've been having second thoughts about using it as a full wood storage area. It would be nice to have. Yet, I still want to hit golf balls. I'm just in search of some ideas and plenty have been given. I still haven't made a full decision as to what I want to do in the back of my shop, but I'm starting to lean more towards wood storage. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## JohnMcClure (Aug 24, 2016)

You could use the space above for wood storage overhead. Some sort of suspended hangers.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

I used to play a lot of golf, don't any more. But golf simulators to me get old pretty fast. I'd rather be on a real course than inside pretending. I bet if you put one of those in there, less than a year later you'd be storing lumber on the tee box.

Great workshop space, very envious!


----------



## Jay39 (Nov 9, 2015)

Guys, I want to say a huge thanks for all the comments. I think, in large part, that because of your comments I'm going to change my mind about putting in golf simulator and use the back area for an incredible wood storage area. It just makes too much sense to do this. Now, I will use Pinterest to get a bunch of ideas on how to build the storage racks and cut-off . If you have suggestions or ideas…please throw them my way! Again, thanks for the help! Actually, it changed my mind.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you have a roll up door for access? Maybe you could use the back room for access by adding a big door so you can drive your truck in. Your shop looks like it has room for some really big old iron tools if you can get them in.

Two tools which come to mind is a large bandsaw and planer. I passed on a 24 in old USA made planer because I did not have the room. It was an old Powermatic weighing in around 2500 pounds.


----------



## BlazerGator (Feb 22, 2015)

What about rolling rack(s)/cart(s) for lumber storage? Stay in the simulator area when not in use and rolled out to where needed.


----------

